# 2018 Season pics-Brag, Commiserate or Complain, All Are Welcome!



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

MycoMania said:


> View attachment 7903
> View attachment 7904
> View attachment 7905
> View attachment 7906
> ...


Hey MycoMania ! Kool pic of the Cedar-Apple Rust Fungi ! Weird lil Spongy things ..kinda rare too . Not particularly good for apple tree but very interesting life cycle of this fungus. Found my 1st in many yrs bloomin like an octopus on an EasternRedCedarEasternRedCedar . Hearing from many folks across the country(East of the Rockies ) this is a prolific year for it . Cant you jus hear them Apple prices increasing ! Fyi I am sorry for any ill effect this may cause Orchard Families . Hate the diesease ; Love the Science !


----------

